# Any members of local Horsewatch groups?



## JillA (24 September 2017)

Drones SAR (Search and Rescue) for Lost Dogs UK, a Facebook group of drone users, have agreed to also use their skills and equipment to search for missing horses. It is frequently the case that horses allegedly stolen have actually escaped and got into trouble in their home area - stuck in hedges, ditches etc. Can you please spread the word and the link so that owners can contact them with the necessary information to conduct a drone search 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Dro...995215&notif_t=like&notif_id=1506199756573521 

They need a request from the owner, with the circumstances of the animal going missing and a postcode of the last known sighting (yard, field etc). They do this free, so any requests must be respectful of course - they have members in most of the UK, the only areas they can't operate in are those where drones are banned, such as around airports etc. and are happy to liaise with Horsewatch and the Police

I have contacted the national Horsewatch but had no response, and don't have time to contact all the area ones, so please can you help and spread this news. And note on this thread which ones have been informed please so I can hopefully work out if there are any gaps.


----------



## stormhorse (24 September 2017)

im from Sandwell Horsewatch based in West Bromwich West Midlands. Ive passed the info onto some of the different groups. National Horsewatch groups have a meeting next ibn Novemeber and i will pass it on then as well as to the main co ordinator for the National Horsewatch.


----------



## northwaleshorsewatch (24 September 2017)

I am the north wales horse watch co ordinator I have just joined the sars group on facebook and will share the information


----------

